# Need LED can retrofit trim with magnetic removeable trim



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

I saw the electrician from this old house use those on the show yesterday. The lady didn't want the white trim , so he popped it off and put a bronze one on.
I haven't seen them around here, may be a North east thing

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I just spent the last 30 seconds googling it

http://newearthlighting.com/LiteChoice.dmx?wbid=LiteChoice&wcid=Recessed&wtid=Decorative%20Trim%20Rings

maybe you should do same


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

wildleg said:


> I just spent the last 30 seconds googling it
> 
> http://newearthlighting.com/LiteChoice.dmx?wbid=LiteChoice&wcid=Recessed&wtid=Decorative%20Trim%20Rings
> 
> maybe you should do same


now, now. I just spent 1 second clicking on your link to find them. :thumbup:

You're a good man saving me all that time.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Those are the rings.. I need the fixture for them


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Those are the rings.. I need the fixture for them


if you went to the site with the rings, you would also find the fixtures there. But only if you looked.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

Jack Legg said:


> I saw the electrician from this old house use those on the show yesterday. The lady didn't want the white trim , so he popped it off and put a bronze one on.
> I haven't seen them around here, may be a North east thing
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2



--

According to the website (TOH), those were Halo fixtures & trim.

Perhaps looking at the Halo catalogue would be a good starting point?


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Home depot has those, I think the brand is
commercial electric


----------

